# The other ’tiels.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Since I have been posting photos of the 3 new ’tiels, I thought I would post some photos of the rest of the ’tiel flock, my 10 that I have inside, and the 4 youngsters. 

Tilly:









Theo:









Shiro:









Rosalie:









Mali:









Larry:









Charlie:









Freddy:









Ella:









Emmit:









Theo & Emmit:









And now photos of the 4 youngsters..  The 3 babies have gotten so much bigger!

Quinn:









Normal Grey/Pied (eldest):









Platinum Pearl (youngest):









Platinum Pearl (second eldest):


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww they are so adorable. They're all so unique and different. My favorites were the youngest the platinum pearl and Emmit and Theo together. Not because of the way they look but the way they were posing


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

I love all your birds!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute, cute, and cute! Wish they had platinums here!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

All your tiels are very handsome and healthy


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Gorgeous, absolutely lovely. Larry reminds me of a cockatiel we nearly got, but the person in the shop advised us against it as they said he didn't seem to be hand-tame. I really regret we didn't take him home! He was only 14 weeks so I could've hand-tame him myself, but as I knew nul, zero at that point I waited for the next tiel!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

wwwooowww beautiful


----------



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

What gorgeous birds! Your very first bird, the one that's almost solid gray, looks practically identical to my tiel Vevila. =) Of course, there are slight differences, but so close! lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty Birds Very Pretty


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Gorgeous birds! I admit that once I was done scrolling down, I went back to the top and did it again.  They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I keep looking at them too! :blush:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I need to take photos of them more often. :blush: I have been really slacking off!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Thanks everyone! I need to take photos of them more often. :blush: I have been really slacking off!


Yes! We demand more! more! more!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do agree that you have been slacking


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

All of your tiels are sooo gorgeous  Quinn is my favourite, reminds me of a tiel I used to have


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep its official, we want more photos!!! Haha, wait I can't say too much I've been slacking too!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Yep its official, we want more photos!!! Haha, wait I can't say too much I've been slacking too!


I aint seen your tiels in a while so you are slacking


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know I know I sorry, I'll work on that this weekend!!!


----------

